# Your opinioun about the voice is needed



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello, friends! I'm quite a new person here but wanna start a new topic and hear your opinion about my voice. I'm 22 now and a year ago I dicovered in myself a great passion to opera singing and decided to start taking lessons of classical singing. I know that 22 years is a bit late for such serious things but my teacher is convinced that I have a potential and besides I'm in love with opera and it makes my life so bright. So if it's not so difficult have a look and listen to some of my tracks.

p/s I haven't got a proper technique yet (no vibrato, awful breathing and etc) but hope that I'll in future lol So here are my recordings (i don't like them but people say that for having classes once a week during practically a year it's not so bad):

1) this recording was made after 2 months of singing: 



2) and this one after 6 months

__
https://soundcloud.com/nympha_nivis%2F2-1
 (the song is in russian)

d'accord...that's all for now, ready to hear any critical remarks :tiphat:


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the second recording much more than Alma del Core, since you sung it much better from what I can hear.

To be honest, starting to sing at that age is not necessarily late at all, so don't worry about it. Many of the great such as Luciano Pavarotti, started singing around 19 to 20 years of age, so two years later isn't _that_ much of a difference. Of course it'll, ultimately, depend on what your level of talent is, but generally it won't be very late to start. The most important thing is that you'll enjoy the singing, whether you start at 60 years of age or 6.

I can't really say much in regards to technique yet, considering I'm a starter as well, but it sounds like you have your voice in control for a part. Not entirely, but it'll come in time. You do have vibrato and I like it how it is.


----------



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

_AlainB,_ thanks! I guess you like more the second piece beacause there's kind of progress there  at least I hope so... Yup, I don't care about my age, it was just a common opinion i met among some people. I really love singing and wanna do my best  About my so called technique - well, i think it's not vibrato...because i still haven't got a proper appogio and vocal position. It comes with practice and I didn't have much of it. Now I graduated from university and managed to enter musical college so I'm looking forward to master singing and develop my voice 

Thnks for sharing your opinion! Really appreciate it. Btw, can you say something about the type of the voice? Teacher is saying that i'm a future soprano coloratura. and I don't believe it cuz it's my favourite type of voice and I don't feel myself like that hehe

p/s sorry if I'm a bit wrong with vocal terms - actually, I'm russian and not sure about all those special words in english (or italian)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i do know nothing about technique but i know when i like a voice, and the only little criticism i could make is a little incertitude at 1:00-1:01 of alma del core. Said that, it seems to me that you have a good voice for sure and a very good intonation.


----------



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

_norman bates,_ merci! Good intonation is my inborn gift i guess, trying to use it wise. About 1.00 - it was my cat who drew my attention


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

You have a beautiful voice! You sound like a professional and I just can't believe that you're singing for a year. I liked your Luchinushka very much, brings some nice memories to me... Is your maternal language Russian? Your diction is very good!


----------



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

_Nadia,_ yes, I'm Russian Decided to join "world classical community" not so long ago, quite surprised by such warm words here. Very glad to hear them! thank you! Well, from this year i'm going to study being a professional lol 
p/s Are you also from Russia or perhaps some ex-soviet countries?


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

If you study and work hard, I bet you can make a fine career! After a year of training, your results are quite impressive.
I currently live in Croatia, but I'm from Ukraine.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

For once I can reply (usually I prefer to say nothing) and say that you are already sounding very nice. Keep going!


----------



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

_Nadia,_ I've wasted 21 years of my life and now i'm absolutely sure that there's no time to hesitate. I'll study and work hard. Very pleased to meet slavonic neighbours here

_mamascarlatti _, I'll take it as a sign of honour then. Thanks for the response!


----------



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

Nadia,
Your sound is nice!

Try to make your note ,special on the higher notes longer,take time,if you don,t you where not on the note exactly.
In some pasages you have not the power,that is a problem with your diafragma.
Go on it takes also time,tenors started later than 30 years old,then the voice sound nice,lucky a sopran is more early;

Greetings André.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, snowmaiden ! You worry 'cos you may have wasted 21 years - I weep 'cos i wasted nearly 60 ! You have some lovely sounds, particularly on sustained higher notes, & I think perhaps coloratura could be a good description of where you might be headed.
It'll take a while to get really good diaphragm/breathing control, particularly for the quieter moments, but I bet in a few years you'll be giving some lovely performances, on stage on in the concert hall.
Fill us in on progress 6/12/18 months from now - after that you'll have outgrown us & will want only professional comments !


----------



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys thx for dropping here and commenting! 
Andre, yes my teacher says that I catch everything easily and do it twice better than some of the students so It makes me think that I'll make up for the lost time 

cjvinthechair, it's never late to do smth if you really want it, that's what I believe in. Yes, I feel like time and practice will improve my breathing and support, I'll find and fix finally the right vocal position and then... A new vocal life is waiting for me lol Sure, I'll post some new tracks when I have them. Merci!


----------



## trajcep (Apr 25, 2013)

SnowMaiden said:


> Hello, friends! I'm quite a new person here but wanna start a new topic and hear your opinion about my voice. I'm 22 now and a year ago I dicovered in myself a great passion to opera singing and decided to start taking lessons of classical singing. I know that 22 years is a bit late for such serious things but my teacher is convinced that I have a potential and besides I'm in love with opera and it makes my life so bright. So if it's not so difficult have a look and listen to some of my tracks.
> 
> p/s I haven't got a proper technique yet (no vibrato, awful breathing and etc) but hope that I'll in future lol So here are my recordings (i don't like them but people say that for having classes once a week during practically a year it's not so bad):
> 
> ...


Fine, calm, relaxing. I like it


----------

